# Dartmouth parking for largish motorhomes ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thinking of popping out today to Dartmouth, any local knowledge on places to park a 30ft van  ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave; when we were there we used the Park & ride


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/ham.htm

............If you haven't already found somewhere :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Telbell said:


> Have you tried
> http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/ham.htm
> 
> ............If you haven't already found somewhere :wink:


Flipping heck! Thanks for the link which will prove useful for us as we are heading this way for Christmas. Are they parking Nazis in Hampshire or what? They certainly dont seem to want us coming down south and spending our hard earned cash then. We are off to the New forest, Portsmouth, The Isle of Wight for a week and then ambling along the coast to Devon.

Best watch where I park then!

Cheers 
BD


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Barry- I inadvertently posted the Hants page but most counties are a bit more amenable

Of course I should have posted main page
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

from where you can check other areas :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info though and Hants is our first port of call. I never buy a ticket for two bays but will there! Hopefully the weather will be good enough to use the bike.

Useful site, thanks for posting it.

Barry


----------

